# The Kneesworth Crew to Burghley Cruise



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I just wanted to gauge interest in whether any of the Kneesworth Crew fancy meeting up along the A1 so that we can arrive and park up in the same area. Maybe have two or three meeting points along the A1 so people can choose.

Just a thought so lets have your opinions. We can sort out details if there's enough interest.

Graham


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Saturday or Sunday Graham?

If you're talking Saturday, I'm sure we can combine this with the other A1 stops being planned in other threads.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I think its got to be for both Clive. I will only be going on the Sunday so maybe thats a good starting point.

A list for who's going Saturday and another for Sunday.

Saturday Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Sunday
Â Â - Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Graham


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hi Graham,

Definitely interested - Bunny and I are Sunday only as well. I have replied to the other thread on the "South East" drive up - perhaps we can combine? I think we just need to find suitable meeting points.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

We'll be coming up Sunday so can possibly meet up on the A1 somewhere, will depend on what time as well as I want to make sure I don't miss any of the wonderful events being organised ;D

Norman & Tina


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Saturday for us.


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

We are going up on Sunday so A1 is fine for us.


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Sunday for me. 8)

SBJ


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Just posted a suggestion on the "South Eastish (Herts, Beds, Essex?) AGM Cruise" thread about meeting up at the Brampton services on the junction of A1/A14 at 09:00.

How's this for any of you?

Moley


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Excellent. That'll do for me, I'm only 5 mins away from that ;D

Maybe we should now make a list of who will meet up at Brampton at 9.00am on Sunday - so far:

Love_iTT
Moley

See you there then

Graham


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

09.00am sounds good to me,
Cheers
Phill


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Thanks Phill & Graham. How about the others ... John, Norm, Simon?

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Brampton Services it is then Â ;D

Norman


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Thanks Norm ... John & Simon ... and any of the other Kneesworth Crew (that has a great ring to it don't ya think ;D - well done Graham) who intend travelling Sunday.

Moley


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I'll be there


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Thanks Simon,

At least Kneesworth will be decently represented ;D

Moley


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

;D ;D
Fine by me, just hope her indoors can get her ar*e in gear !!
John


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> ;D ;D
> Fine by me, just hope her indoors can get her ar*e in gear !!
> John


LOL - I know the feeling ;D

Moley


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Excellent ;D, I'll update the list tonight when I get in.

Exciting init ;D

Graham


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Sure is, getting a bit excited now, are the services on the A14 or A1 as I will be coming straight up the M11 ?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

John, the entry to the service area is on the A1/A14 roundabout, so as your joining the A1 from the A14 you will see the signs as you start going round the roundabout - you can't miss it - honest !!

Graham


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi Graham, not to sure but when you come up the M11 is there two ways of getting on the A1, one that brings you out at Brampton the other brings you out heading North at the Alconberrys?
Is the one that goes to Brampton signed M6?
Apologies if I'am wrong,
Cheers 
Phill


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Yes Phil, you need to turn off the A14 at Huntingdon (again signposted) don't get off at the Godmanchester/Huntingon turnoff, its the one after that. When you come off the A14 you will come to a very large roundabout (its more square than round !), take the first exit and follow that to the next roundabout where the services are. I'll see if I can post a map on here later today - got work to do !!

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I have put below two maps to help find the meeting point, any questions then please ask.

Look for the red circles.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/Map1.jpg

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/Map2.jpg

As far as I can make out the list is:
Love_iTT
Moley
NormStrm
J1WEY
SBJ
EKZ225

If I've missed anyone then please let me know.

Graham


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Nice one Graham.

Can anyone make a flag with "The Kneesworth Crew" ;D - we've got to keep up standards, what with the absoluTTe mag and all ;D

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Oh, also include Phill (EKZ225). Although he's not been to a Kneesworth meet, he came to the last London Night Time cruise - and he was the one who suggested Brampton, so I would make him a guest of the Kneesworth Crew ;D

Moley


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

I hope you chaps have a great time. Im gutted i can't make the international meet  I hope to see the photos at the next Kneesworth meet 
Cheers Phil


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=sunny.gif]
Thanks for that Graham I would have missed you as I always carry straight on to the Alconbury junc. to get onto the A1.
See you all there.
John


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Phil me old m8 - whats this "not going" thing - gutted. 

Moley - I had put Phil (EKZ225) up - maybe you just missed him, anyway hes there now. I'm going to see what I can do re the flag.

Graham


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Phil me old m8- whats this ''not going'' thing-gutted


Graham, im off on hol's with Doris so i can't make it  8)


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Graham,

I'll be there too with TT full of kids!! If I'm not there by 9.05 just go on without me. 

Simon


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

OK mate but try to make it on time if you can because it really does feel great arriving in a convoy of TT's ;D

Graham


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

Will be joining you also on the Sunday morning.

Was going Saturday, buy now can't make it so Sunday it is!

Kneesworth Crew Rule!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Only 5 days to go ;D ;D

Glad you can make it too Sammers.

As far as I can see the list is:

Love_iTT 
Moley 
NormStrm 
J1WEY 
SBJ 
EKZ225
TT500
Sammers

Tell me if I've forgotten anyone.

See you all Sunday ;D

Graham


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi Graham, Looks like 4 more to add to the list,

was
D Ho51E
Mark E Bears
ccc
cheers. Phill


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Cool, keep'em coming, the list should now look like this:

Love_iTT Â 
Moley Â 
NormStrm Â 
J1WEY Â 
SBJ Â 
EKZ225 
TT500 
Sammers
was 
D Ho51E 
Mark E Bears 
ccc

12 TT's in convoy up the A1, mmmm nice ;D

Graham


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Can we all drive at a sensible speed (not that I'm suggesting otherwise : ) because I would like to avoid having my car covered in flies before we all arrive!

Who's putting their TT in for the concours event?

SBJ


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Good point m8 and yes, sensible speeds will be adhered to, mind you, if anyone wants to go ahead because the main convoy is only doing 120-130mph then thats up to them I guess , only joking. I learnt from the last cruise we did that its not very comfortable trying to follow people at high speeds. We can sort that out on Sunday.

Graham


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Can we all drive at a sensible speed (not that I'm suggesting otherwise Â : ) because I would like to avoid having my car covered in flies before we all arrive!
> 
> Who's putting their TT in for the concours event?
> 
> SBJ


Just stick behind someone's bumper and they will get all the flies out of the way for you!! ;D

Chaps...why so early on a Sunday morning? To get from Ipswich there it is 90 mins drive especially with the bloody cameras between Huntingdon and Cambridge.


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

You will have to leave even earlier then! I've got just as far as you to travel, if not further as I'm going via Norman's in Diss.

Think I'll be setting of at 6:30, but you can arrive at whatever time you like Nick, but the Kneesworth Crew will arrive in style Â 8)

SBJ


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Okay guys, back from my Cornwall hols ;D

Graham, great we've got a good bunch of cars - really looking forward to this - and the weather looks okay as well 8)

Moley


----------



## wendi (May 7, 2002)

Put me down for the Brampton rendezvous - convoy too good to miss so will be meeting at South Mimms for 0800!
8)


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

Any chance I can join the convoy up to Burghley on Sunday? Another one from Ipswich..can meet at Brampton for 9am......

Cheers
PX


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi PX , no probs m8, all are welcome, this is going to be great !
Phill.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Oooh, this is going to be so cool all arriving at the same time. I've bought a St.Georges cross flag (5' x 3') and put on the red horizontal line "The Kneesworth Crew". The wife will do the honours of making our presence known when we arrive by waving this as high as she can - good job we've got a TTR ;D

OK the final list looks this:

Love_iTT Â 
Moley Â 
NormStrm Â 
J1WEY Â 
SBJ Â 
EKZ225 Â 
TT500 Â 
Sammers 
was Â 
D Ho51E Â 
Mark E Bears Â 
ccc
wendi
PX

That makes a grand total of 14 ;D ;D

See you all tomorrow, have a safe journey.

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

SBJ has arrived so we are on our way ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

C U soon.

Norman & Tina
Simon


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Superb turnout. Well done to Phill and Simon for their hard work and effort they put in for the Concours event. Phill, in my opinion I still think you should have won Never mind m8, there is always next year. ;D

Graham


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I'll echo Graham. Well done to you all for being brave enough to enter the concours comp - Simon, Norman, Mayur and Graham - as well as Phill who must be an honoury Kneesworth crew member ;D

It was a great drive up - we met up with Simon and Norman by chance on the A14 - and then the complex route into the services to get to where Graham was waiting ;D

Great that everyone who said they'd turn up did.

Then the run up to Burghley - great views from the back ;D Then Waks mob coming up on the outside - what a sight. Bit slow through Stamford though ;D

Well see you all next time.

Moley & Bunny


----------

